

Ask PG: What percentage of active users upmodded "Startup Ideas We'd Like to Fund"? - falsestprophet


======
pg
Since you can see how many votes it got, what you're asking in effect is how
many active users there are. This is a strange way to phrase that question.
What's your definition of active?

~~~
falsestprophet
I think it would be interesting to see quantitatively how the community was
impacted by your list.

In retrospect a less strange question would be How many logged in visitors who
saw your story upmodded it? But, that is a harder question to answer.

I hopped my alternative question would be easier to answer.

~~~
pg
_In retrospect a less strange question would be How many logged in visitors
who saw your story upmodded it? But, that is a harder question to answer._

Actually that's one of the easier questions to answer. All I have to do is
look at people who voted on items created since that time, which is easy to
find because items have sequential ids. The number of users who've voted on an
item with an id over 250700 (and who presumbably all saw that link and could
have voted it up) is 1348.

~~~
falsestprophet
That is a pretty elegant solution. I am almost embarrassed I didn't consider
it.

To save everyone else the math, 378/1348 = .28.

